# Fixed Broadheads Vs. Field points



## wiki21 (Nov 4, 2010)

Very confused on how this is occuring? I have a ten point x-bow that I have been trying to sight in the scope for my brother its the came with the bow as far as I know (approx 4-6 yrs old). Field points with the same weight/arrow/fletching are flying perfect and i am getting consistent arrow placement within 30-35 yards. Load the same bolt up with a thunderhead broadhead (fixed blade) due to the premature opening of mechanicals that i hear occur on crossbows and my arrows are about 4 inches left and 2 inches low? They are consistent....just dont really understand the physics? Can anybody put a method to this madness for me? any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks Matt-


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I had the same issue happen when sigting in my horton 175lber. I found out that the field points and broadheads acutally had different weights. The broadheads were heavier. I put em on reloading powder scale. So i ended up just using one broadhead(3 blade spitfire) to sight the bow in. From 20-50 all my shots land within a 4" circle now.


----------



## wiki21 (Nov 4, 2010)

Were you seeing a left or right shift also or just a quicker drop?


----------



## wiki21 (Nov 4, 2010)

The Ten point is a 175 also


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i have used a regular compound bow, and have always found fixed blade heads fly different than field points. i just always resighted my bow with one of my broad heads before going hunting. the blades catch air causing them to fly just alittle different than field points. just the airodianamics of the broadheads. hope this helps.
sherman


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The multi blade broadheads can "wind plane" and fly differently than a field point. Just remove the field point and replace it with the broadhead and watch the difference. Then rotate the broadhead with respect to the fletching and see what happens. This will give you an idea how much the broadhead blades act like a wing.
I have shot Spitfires and killed several deer and never had a premature opening. The quality expandables do not have problems but some of the lower cost others that entered the field when they first came out had a lot of issues.
If the Thunderheads give a consistent group, then sight it using a single head so you don't dull the whole bunch and use the broadheads. I shot Thunderheads prior to using Spitfires and they killed their fair share.
I never used Rage but everyone I talk to have nothing but good comments.


----------



## wiki21 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. Makes sense to sight in with a single broad head. I was shooting with a slight right to left breeze now that i thing about it. It makes sense that they would pick up some breeze and get pushed in the direction of the wind. We hunt in an area that mostly blows the wind in our face which is usually a bad thing for us but wind rarely blows side to side. Just trying to take the time for my brother to help ensure a quick clean kill for him and get him into the sport! He does shoot the bow but does not have the drive for the food plots, field cam, forum time, scouting as me. Im fairly new to the sport myself and LOVE being outdoors always have always will. This forum and the people in it have been awesome.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

wiki21,
Thunderheads are good broadheads, but have the worst aerodynamics for flight over 250 f.p.s. When you get into a speed bow (over 270 or 280 f.p.s.) and you want to shoot fixed blade broadheads, you need to change to a short ferruled broadhead. Shorter ferrules have better aerodynamics and improved overall flight charactoristics.

There are a lot of brands to consider, but I've had great success with Slick Tricks.

Also, if you prefer to stay with mechanicals, there are brands that are specific to crossbow usage.

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Switched from fix blade to rage mechanicals for no realreason other than to try a change...their deadly!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

They are deadly but you have to make sure they are set on the O-ring....


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

There could be other issues, limbs not exactly the same poundage. The first thing you should do is cock the Xbow, measure from the tip of the limb on each side to the center of your bow where the bolt will sit, make sure both limbs are exactly the same distance to this point. (My legal department says I should remind you to have the safety on when you do this and not have it pointed at anything of importance.) That was added for humor. When this is done take a marker and mark the string in away that you will always know it is cocked exactly the in the same place. This will solve most problems, however always remember you are changing your arrow from a rocket to a glider when you put a wing on the front. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

This is why most guys shoot mechanical broadheads out of a crossbow. They fly just like field points. 
Reason being, when you crank on a fixed blade broadhead you have put on another steering device. Now you have feathers and broadhead stearing the arrow. Most crossbows have no adjustments to tune to comprnsate for it.
With compoun dor recurve you can change nocking point up or down for high or low arrows and change rest in and out for right and left. 
If bow is tuned right the broadheads and field points will impact the same point.
With compound I start at twenty years shooting one of each arrow. Make adjustments til both arrows impact the same.
Move back to a longer yardage and do it over again. I end up at 80 yards with both arrows grouping the same.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

JohnD said:


> This is why most guys shoot mechanical broadheads out of a crossbow. They fly just like field points.
> Reason being, when you crank on a fixed blade broadhead you have put on another steering device. Now you have feathers and broadhead stearing the arrow. Most crossbows have no adjustments to tune to comprnsate for it.
> With compoun dor recurve you can change nocking point up or down for high or low arrows and change rest in and out for right and left.
> If bow is tuned right the broadheads and field points will impact the same point.
> ...


JohnD, You have a couple of things correct but you also have a couple wrong.
1 changing the nocking point is exactly what I described left and right rather than up and down.
2 most recurves have very little L/R change, granted some do but not the traditional ones.
3 If you waist your time sighting a bow in Ohio at 80 yds you must be a clout shooter, if anyout still does that. Maybe archery golf but I have no idea if that is done anymore either, by the way I won the state championship in archery golf many years ago, Men's heavy tackle, My wife at the time won the womens open and Charlie Minnick won the Mens open.
4 field points and mechanicals are closer than fixed blades but they do not shoot the same and most likely neither do your field points and broadheads although they can be close. If you have a bow that shoots them both the same take very good care of it you may never find another.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

He is shooting a crossbownot a compound or recurve.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

leupy, Nocking point changes change up and down. If the arrow comes out of the bow point down or nock high the added steering device of the broadhead tends to drive the arrow down.
My recurves are magnesium bear takedowns and there is adjustment right and left. If you run out of adjustment on the recurve you change the spline of the arrow by changing arrows, making your arrows longer, or adding weight to the point. 
I only shoot at those distances for tuning purposes only
I never shoot at a deer over 30 yards but I have shot a couple elk at around 50. 
Some guys paper tune but I have found that this method gets me finer than paper tuning. Using this method I have never failed to get any broadhead to shoot with same impact point as a fieldpoint.
By the way, I have shot archery golf and clout a few times. I think at Minnik's place at Pataskala right after he built the log cabin. Is it still there. It was fun. That was back in recurve days.
Been messing with archery since early 60's.

Shortdrift, Some of the higher end crossbows are tunable and some of this does apply.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I think that is what I replied to. My responce was addressed to JohnD and it should have been in a PM. I believe my first comment is right on the money. On the other hand I may see this tomorrow and wish I could kick myself. Of course that may depend on if I come straight home from the Hoover Siminar, so I may not see this until Sunday or Monday. I do have a little camping and hunting (rabbit is still in I think) and I told my wife I would be home tomorrow afternoon or sunday or monday. She is one in a million to put up with me.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Wiki21,

I would not be too concerned about a different impact point for my broadheads versus my field points. I would however be concerned if I was not grouping as well with my broadheads as my fieldpoints.

If you do a search on the forums for "broadhead tuning" you will have plenty to read concerning arrow tuning.

Make sure you know how to check and tune your broadheads!!

Here is one. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=155475&highlight=broadhead+tuning


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

try rage 3 blade you will luv them .plus they come with a practice tip and they fly like a field point.


----------

